
Using ML to Optimize Large-Scale Systems - cloudfiend2
https://www.sigarch.org/sure-we-have-systems-for-ml-but-how-about-ml-for-systems/
======
cloudfiend2
Nice to see ML in the service of systems for once, instead of the other way
round :)

